# $ 10.00 and a trip to Harbor Freight



## Tim Murphy (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear Board,

Last week I asked about a mounting a receiver hitch to my lawn tractor. I wasn't having much luck figuring out an easy way to get the job done and I was seriously considering having one of the members who responded to my previous post build me an adapter.

With a bit more research on the internet and a trip to Harbor Freight I was able to purchase an ATV hitch adapter for $ 9.99. The mounting hole on the tractor was only 1/2" and the bolt included with the adapter was 3/4" so I had to stop at the hardware store and buy a new bolt and some washers. It's not like it's welded on but it is mounted sturdy enough to move my boat in and out of the garage and around my yard. I may have to tighten things up every now and then but for now it sure beats pushing the boat and trailer around.

Here is a picture of what I was working with, and one of the mounted adapter in case someone else is looking to do the same thing.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## River (Jul 21, 2012)

Thats sweet. On my old lawn tractor I mounted the ball in the hole on the tractor. I drilled it out so the 3/4 bolt would work. It was tight to the tractor and you could get pinched easily. Like that set up....River


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear River,

I considered drilling the hole out, but a drill bit to do the job was going to cost way more than I paid for the hitch adapter. Since I wasn't going to be hauling the boat and trailer over the road with the lawn tractor I figured just going with a smaller diameter bolt and paying attention to how tightly it was mounted when I was moving the boat around it would work just fine. It turns out with a flat washer on the bottom of the bolt the bolt is just about perfectly centered in the mounting tab on the rear plate.

With the drawbar and ball mounted in the adapter the hitch extends behind the rear tires so I have plenty of room to swing the trailer anywhere it needs to go.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it will bend that sheet metal on the tractor real easy, especially since it is sticking out behind the mount point. Unless it is a really light tongue weight.
Tim


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear Tim,

So far with a tow or two around the yard it seems plenty sturdy and hasn't bent the mounting plate. If it starts to look like it is bending I'll get a longer bolt and cut a section of 2 X 4 the width of the mounting plate to run the bolt through and shore it up. The tongue weight of the trailer is maybe 100 pounds. Before I mounted the adapter I bounced up and down on the mounting plate with no damage and I weigh about 340 pounds.

Time will tell

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 22, 2012)

Tim Murphy said:


> Dear Tim,
> 
> So far with a tow or two around the yard it seems plenty sturdy and hasn't bent the mounting plate. If it starts to look like it is bending I'll get a longer bolt and cut a section of 2 X 4 the width of the mounting plate to run the bolt through and shore it up. The tongue weight of the trailer is maybe 100 pounds. Before I mounted the adapter I bounced up and down on the mounting plate with no damage and I weigh about 340 pounds.
> 
> ...


Well, I stand corrected, that mounting plate did not look near that strong, glad it worked out for ya.
Tim


----------



## Palmer812 (Jul 22, 2012)

What size is your lawn tractor and how much does your boat weigh? I was thinking about doing the same thing bus was unsure if mine was large enough to back my boat up my driveway. I have a Murray 16.5 hp 42" cut and my boat is a Polar Kraft MV1468. Probably 700 lbs. thanks!


----------



## Tim Murphy (Aug 19, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> Tim Murphy said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tim,
> ...



Dear Tim,

Actually you were pretty much right on the money with how you figured things. As I moved the boat more I noticed the mounting plate was beginning to sag so I did a bit of a modification to my original set up. I bought a 12" hitch extender and an 8" swivel caster at where else, Harbor Freight. With $ 5.00 worth of nuts and bolts and some scrap lumber I mounted the dolly wheel to the hitch extender and now everything is solidly supported. The hitch extender was $ 19.99 and the swivel caster was $ 17.99. I have about $ 50.00 total into everything and I'm happy with it considering I was quoted $ 150.00 plus parts from a trailer fab shop to do essentially the same things.

Here is the new setup






Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## richg99 (Aug 19, 2012)

That's what I LOVE about this site. Creative minds combined with a "need".... and then ...solutions galore! 

Congratulations on your solution...and...thanks for posting here. Rich 

p.s. I no longer have a lawn mower (I am too old and I now hire it out)...but..I do have a two wheel dolly. It may sport a new adapter soon.... so I can drag my boat around the garage. 

p.p.s If she sags, you can add a small wheel under the extension to stop the sagging and support the weight.

R


----------



## Tim Murphy (Aug 19, 2012)

Palmer812 said:


> What size is your lawn tractor and how much does your boat weigh? I was thinking about doing the same thing bus was unsure if mine was large enough to back my boat up my driveway. I have a Murray 16.5 hp 42" cut and my boat is a Polar Kraft MV1468. Probably 700 lbs. thanks!



Dear Palmer,

My lawn tractor is a 16 HP Simplicity hydrostatic tractor and my boat and trailer probably weigh 800 to 1000 pounds.

The tractor weighs about 500 pounds before I get on it and make it weigh pretty much the same as the boat and trailer because I'm a 300 pound plus sized dude.

The lawn tractor can pull the boat for as long and as far as it's gas tank will let it. Even when parked facing down the slope of my driveway the boat cannot push the tractor with the parking brake on the tractor set. You should be fine moving your boat with your 16.5 HP Murray tractor. Just try to keep it on the level so the boat cannot push you around.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tim Murphy said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Murphy said:
> ...



Well that is a beeeeutiful piece of work right there. Never say never is our motto. No doubt the tractor could move the boat but every garden tractor I have seen has a flimsy hitch except for the old big ones that were built like a tank. Good luck with it. I see a "patent applied for" coming.
Tim


----------



## Mojo^ (Sep 16, 2012)

They make ball hitches with smaller diameter threaded shanks (5/8") specifically designed for mounting onto a lawn tractor. All that I have seem have a 1 7/8" ball. Lowe's, Home Depot and Tractor Supply all have them. Approx. $8. I pull my 15' boat, 25 hp Johnson and trailer around with my Craftsman riding lawn mower all the time with no problems. It also has the cheap looking sheet metal plate but it handles the load just fine.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 23, 2012)

:mrgreen: 

I too drilled out the hole and mounted a ball.
I have an old trailer I converted to a "lawn" trailer, it has a 3x5 deck with wooden sides. I use it for hauling dirt, leaves, and recently cement blocks, installing a patio. I also use it to move my boat around the yard. Mower is a 17/5hp 42" deck. After seeing this thread, I need to get some pictures. :mrgreen:


----------

